# Recovered



## ekoh32 (Jul 14, 2008)

A big reason I can finally put this post out is to give myself some peace of mind that I am finally better. When this all started I thought my life was over. I tried everything i could think of like many of you and when nothing worked it seemed all was hopless. There were nights I would lay on the couch and it felt suicide was the only way out. Thank God i'm a stronger person than that and for all those who are still here you are too. I took this disorder to its deepest depths where I knew i would never get better and i thought i had thought my way into some deep psychological state that was irreversible. I can relate to each and every one of your posts in the feelings you have felt and the desperation of an escape. I never gave up. I will be dammed if i am to live with this for the rest of my life. There is no fighting it only acceptance. There is no miracle cure and you will not get better over night. You have to find yourself and find your will to keep pushing on. Distraction is the biggest factor in recovery. None of you are stuck in some crazy trance that is permanent. It is all in your head. Thanks to many of you and a few personal friends that have been through this i finally recovered. I never left many posts because i did not want to egg myself on about finding that one person with the magic answer i just relied on my own to escape. In the end that is the only person who can get you better. I sit typing this escaped from the bubble. My thoughts are no longer jumbled and the screen has vanished. Take it from me you can completely recover this is not permanent. Many people recover and dont come back to tell about it leaving many of us feeling hopeless and alone. I know i was blessed to recover and it would be selfish to run away and not spread the news that there is a turning point and a light glimmering at the end of the tunnel. Keep yourself distracted. Find projects and other things to keep your mind occupied. Do not give in to the thoughts no matter how loud they may be. This world is real and everything inhabiting it. I was on SSRI's and may be for some time just to keep my hopes up and my mind occupied. Luvox CR is what helped me and i hope it may help you. I was on 200mg but now am at 150. Clonzepam (spell check) is also helpful. DO NOT BECOME DEPENDENT ON THE PILL. It is only there to help not to fix the problem. The hardest part is finding yourself and being able to face it and tell yourself no matter how bad it gets that you do not care that you have this disorder and it will NOT stop you from living your life. I am a salesman and was able to stay in the top ranks even derealized out of my mind when talking to people felt like i was in some sort of Tim Burton cartoon. Do not give the disorder power over you. It will fade away in time. Give yourself a chance. Good luck to all of you and God bless. I will not be posting on this site anymore because i need to get back to my life and put this chapter to an end. I wish all of you to find the same acceptance and recovery as I did. Thank you for all or your posts and your help.
-Ekoh


----------



## ekoh32 (Jul 14, 2008)

oh ya and to help you out xsuperx i was cannabis induced and had smoked for two years everyday about a gram a day. One day everything just snapped and i lost it into the worst panic attack i could ever imagine. I will never touch it again.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you very much for takin the time to post this, it is greatly appreciated. I FEEL joy when someone is recovered, its remarkable as thats the only time i can feel happiness.

God bless you my friend and may your life be better than ever before x


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the final post. Yes get back to life!!
It is bitter sweat to read, but my god I am happy for you.
Don?t slip back or we will make fun of you.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

That's great to know you're recovered mate.
Must feel like heaven for you


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

we are all "recovered" its just a temporary state of mind...we are not our minds. the thoughts/noise of our minds do not define us, its only our being that matters xx


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

Wonderful to know that you recovered. I know how it feels when you feel all hopeless and deep burried into this pain. And when you realize, that you are getting a handle of it and just get that energy to kick back and get back into the life, its an awesome feeling. For, me entire DP has been a great lesson. I hope you have a great life ahead.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

waking up in the mornings full of hope for ur future must feel great


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

good to hear man 
i get so happy everytime i come here and see new recovery stories
i cant wait till the day comes when i recover from this


----------



## pagirl (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,

I realize that you are feeling better and need to put this behind you...but I just have a question - when you were experiencing dp, did you have issues with time distortion - like the feeling that time was "frozen" and standing still - if so, how did this issue reconcile itself when you recovered? In other words, did previous events in your life go back to their place in time? Also, did you have issues with short term memory and did that get better as well? Thanks

pagirl


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

pa girl i have this, most people do this is very very common with dp, it sucks but just now its part and parcel of this crap xx


----------

